
Show HN: Let Machine Learning Pick Colors for Your Designs - Faizann20
https://www.designwithai.com/aigradient
======
Faizann20
Founder here. Happy to answer any questions you people might have. We built
this tool for developers and designers who want to find great gradient colors
from a single color. A random forest algorithm is used to find the best
possible colors for you based on thousands of candidates. We'd love for
everyone to give it a try.

~~~
quickthrower2
Nice. How does measure fitness?

~~~
Faizann20
We initially labeled a small sample of gradient colors which we bootstrapped
to create our initial classifier. We did a few tuning iterations until the
product was ready.

------
nikalras1
Can you please explain more how this works? Why gradients, is this even a
problem in design? Is finding a style guide not more important?

